# SolusVM or Proxmox ?



## kenshimdev (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

I want to sell virtual servers but I still hesitate between SolusVM and Proxmox. Especially between these two modules:


http://www.modulesgarden.com/products/whmcs/solusvm_extended_vps/features

http://www.modulesgarden.com/products/whmcs/proxmox_vps/features


According to you, what is best suited for business use?

Thank you in advance,
Kenshimdev


----------



## kenshimdev (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply and thank you for reporting in relation to modulegarden.
ModuleGarden had me appear to be serious. The plugin looked good yet.

You advise me to use the integrated WHMCS system ? http://docs.whmcs.com/SolusVM

I saw that there was also this: http://virtualizor.com/
Is it good ?


Other opinions ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 16, 2016)

Some people like Virtualizor, others don't.  I personally think Virtualizor is alright, however not really my cup of tea.  


WHMCS is the standard for hosting.  There are other alternatives out there (like Blesta, Hostbill, and/or Ubersmith depending on how big of a deployment we're talking here), but WHMCS is the most popular one.  


Assuming you know what you're doing (please don't be a summer host), WHMCS with the SolusVM plugin should be a good start to get you out the doors.


----------



## kenshimdev (Feb 17, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Assuming you know what you're doing (please don't be a summer host), WHMCS with the SolusVM plugin should be a good start to get you out the doors.



I'm not just a summer host. I know what I'm doing. To know that I work in the field of IT (network, development / programming, etc.).
In fact, I did not ask what I should use (lack of knowledge), but your opinion for those who have already used over the long term. Maybe I could discover new?

I think still use SolusVM to start. It seems like a good compromise. In my studies, I have used VMware but it quickly becomes expensive ...


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2016)

SolusVM is what every Tom, Dick and Harry uses.  It works.  Price is low enough too (ignore the unsustainable crybabies whining over $10~ a month license per machine).


ProxMox is fine, will need module for it as your linked.  I haven't used that module, but I am sure others have.


ModulesGarden folks are members here, and like I've said, in shops I've seen their modules break here and there and create messes.   So it's buyer beware and best of luck pinging them as your vendor to get bug fixes.  In fairness, most of the cheap and common solution stack people use is buggy.   All require normal audits of containers and tight slapping of vendor with data on the breakage and lots of time sewer followup.


But yes, both modules will work and so will Virtualizor (although less common and for good reasons others who have recently tested Virtualizor can indicated).... Virtualizor seems to recently be undergoing a bunch of dev.  So should demo it before ruling it out.


----------



## AlbaHost (Feb 17, 2016)

We are using virtualizor as vps panel and it has been great so far, even if there is any bug their support will fix it in the same day.


----------



## kenshimdev (Feb 17, 2016)

AlbaHost said:


> We are using virtualizor as vps panel and it has been great so far, even if there is any bug their support will fix it in the same day.



Thank you for your review, it is very helpful for me


----------



## kenshimdev (Feb 17, 2016)

I looked at the functionality of Virtualizor (here: http://demo.virtualizor.com:4084/index.php) and it is complete, right?
According to you what are the important features that might not be on Virtualizor?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 17, 2016)

kenshimdev said:


> I'm not just a summer host. I know what I'm doing. To know that I work in the field of IT (network, development / programming, etc.).
> In fact, I did not ask what I should use (lack of knowledge), but your opinion for those who have already used over the long term. Maybe I could discover new?
> 
> I think still use SolusVM to start. It seems like a good compromise. In my studies, I have used VMware but it quickly becomes expensive ...



Sorry but usually when it's a new account asking for what to use, more often than not it's usually a summer host in the making.  Best of luck, however you should probably consider your business plan and target audience first. There are reasons why some people prefer VMWare over others, whereas others are fine with simple OpenVZ.  Each fulfill their own needs and uses.  


Similarly, Proxmox and SolusVM overlap considerably, however Proxmox does certain things that are much better whereas SolusVM surprisingly also is able to accomplish certain things fairly well.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 18, 2016)

After using both I would have to recommend SolusVM over Proxmox. Proxmox is nice but I don't think its really meant for VPS service offerings.


----------



## UltratechHost (Feb 18, 2016)

We used both SolusVM and Virtualizor so what i can say both have their own point where as Virtualizor is best


----------



## drmike (Feb 18, 2016)

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> After using both I would have to recommend SolusVM over Proxmox. Proxmox is nice but I don't think its really meant for VPS service offerings.



That's how I feel about ProxMox.  It makes an excellent same-company virtualization environment and how I see it used most often (I in fact use ProxMox this way)... Novice with ProxMox still, on my edumacation list to get more power user with it.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 18, 2016)

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> After using both I would have to recommend SolusVM over Proxmox. Proxmox is nice but I don't think its really meant for VPS service offerings.



If the host has anyone on staff with any programming skills who can design a front end to interact with the API, then Proxmox can become a very capable backend.  Example--> Backupsy.



> According to you, what is best suited for business use?



Since you asked_, according to me_, for business I'd target higher end customers and I'd just say no to both Solus and WHMCS, and say yes to NephOS  which is an all-in-one solution which integrates billing/payments, support, and deployment/management  of public/private/hybrid cloud VMs and bare metal dedicateds.  Cost puts it out of reach of anyone who isn't selling high end  public and private cloud solutions to businesses, but it is a very nice panel (http://nephoscale.com/software/converged-infrastructure/ )


As a VPS consumer, I'm not a fan of either SolusVM or Virtualizor and the majority of hosts I use have custom panels.


*TL;DR:* without knowing your target market I can't make a recommendation


----------



## kenshimdev (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice. There are still many different opinions ...


----------



## SkyNetHosting (Feb 19, 2016)

SolusVM is the most popular. We use it for several years and happy with the performance. We are not familiar with proxmox.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Feb 26, 2016)

Our backend is currently fully proxmox.


----------



## GM2015 (Feb 26, 2016)

Awmusic12635 said:


> Our backend is currently fully proxmox.



Did you find a way to do unprivileged containers? I couldn't.


It's on the roadmap of pve 4 though. I've got two online specials yesterday and will be putting pve 4 on them, but 3.4 probably would have been a better choice with ovz.


Having containers running as root on the host isn't ideal.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Feb 26, 2016)

GM2015 said:


> Did you find a way to do unprivileged containers? I couldn't.
> 
> 
> It's on the roadmap of pve 4 though. I've got two online specials yesterday and will be putting pve 4 on them, but 3.4 probably would have been a better choice with ovz.
> ...



We offer OpenVZ so we use 3.4 as our backend.


----------



## LevelSide (Feb 26, 2016)

I prefer SolusVM but Virtualizor is now a serious rival.


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 18, 2016)

Personally I would prefer SolusVM over Proxmox, just simply because of features available & as others have stated proxmox doesn't seam to be the best for VPS virtualization. 



LevelSide said:


> I prefer SolusVM but Virtualizor is now a serious rival.



Virtualizor is becoming extremely popular as it is easy to use while not compromising on features.


----------



## Hostfolks (Apr 25, 2016)

SolusVM still currently as long as they keep up improvements.


----------



## drmike (Apr 25, 2016)

ProxMox also has some dreaded spoofing of IPs going on with normal base installs... so if you plan on running it, need other layers to police fools on your servers or abuse is going to come shopping.


----------



## cristipuc (Apr 26, 2016)

You can use SolusVM, or if you need something better then go with OnApp, or build your own cloud using cloudstack/openstack and use hostbill as billing system.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jun 3, 2016)

Go with Virtualizor. It seems to be the easiest for beginners to set up.


----------



## Byron (Jun 9, 2016)

I have try SolusVM OpenVZ and Proxmox with whmcs and no one is fully automated.
I would say VMmanger from ISPsystem.


I use this and it works great and the have a free module for WHMCS.


----------

